# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met UVC Brugmann (Victor Horta)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
UVC Brugmann (Victor Horta)
Van Gehuchtenplein 4
Brussel

Bezoek de website van UVC Brugmann


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met UVC Brugmann.*

----------

